# RAID mit Windows zum Linux Bootloader hinzufügen



## mirscho (26. November 2009)

Halli Hallo!

Es ist mal wieder soweit, dass ich doof da stehe  und mir auch langes Suchen im Web nichts gebracht hat.

Die Überschrift sagt ja alles.

Ich möchte ein RAID 0 System (2 Platten von Western Digital) zum Bootmanager von Linux hinzufügen. Ich verwende openSUSE 11.2. Der Bootmanager ist mir schnuppe, ob GRUB oder LILO, hauptsache das funktioniert.

Installiert habe ich das ganze mit einer KDE Live CD und schon ein wenig nach "Anleitung" um eben dieses Problem zu umgehen. Leider hat das nicht funktioniert. 

Eine Anmerkung noch: Wenn ich den PC neu einschalte so wird mein RAID System erkannt. Das ist so ein Hardwarecontroller von Nvidia auf einem ASUS A8N SLI Premium. Habe ich Linux dann gebootet und mache einen Neustart, dann wird das nicht mehr erkannt.

Mein Vorgehen war bisher so: Ich wollte im Yast in dem Bootmanagermenu, die Platten hinzufügen. Allerdings kann ich sie da nicht auswählen, sprich als Eintrag für das Bootmenu selektieren.

ABER: Wenn ich den Eintrag, wo der GRUB hinschreiben soll, bearbeite, so kann ich die Festplatten, welche als RAID verbunden sind auswählen.

Wie muss ich vorgehen? Was muss ich beachten?

Bitte kein zu großes Fachchinesisch, ich setze das System für mein Dad auf. Ich selber verwende schon lange OSX - da ist sowas einfacher, trotz UNIX-Untergrund. 

Danke


----------

